# Rob Trott...?



## D.R.Bain

Capnhook said:


> What happened to Rob Trott? It seems like he just faded away. I didn't see any "final episode" or anything. Anybody Know? Thanks Capnhook





fathom this said:


> I have been wondering the same thing. He is not on channel 35 anymore. He Just dissapeared.


I saw Rob and his wife, just this past Sunday, they looked well. I like them both very much. Nuff said.


----------



## Burksee

Michael Wagner said:


> There was a time when all we had was Rob Trott and Fred Trost and were very happy to have them where ever they went, I guess things change when you have many stations 24/7 of outdoor programs. I wish him well and thank him for the show. Mike


Well put and said, thank you Mike!


----------



## nforfish

Although it wasn't my favorite outdoor,I still watched , good to see when he had Michigan footage, I met Rob at roosters ranch doing some pheasant hunting, great guy, very friendly easy going, hope he enjoys his retirement, I'll take his job if it's open , ha ha!!


----------



## CHASINEYES

Michael Wagner said:


> There was a time when all we had was Rob Trott and Fred Trost and were very happy to have them where ever they went, I guess things change when you have many stations 24/7 of outdoor programs. I wish him well and thank him for the show. Mike


Very well said. Like the poster before you, I thought his tribute to pops or his grandfather for the pheasant opener was great. I believe he used grandfather gun.


----------



## 98885

Rob and Sue promoted outdoors in Michigan primarily. Sure many outdoorsman go out of state. After all "Great lakes " doesn't primarily mean Michigan. Most viewers that watch outdoor shows enjoy the show regardless of where it's recorded. Rob used Michigan based products whenever he could. He was and is a legend to our hunting and fishing lifestyle by promoting and televising all things sportsman oriented. I miss his show and hope him and his wife a long healthy life.


----------



## GaryFisherman

My favorite is Jerry Chiapetta....


----------



## 98885

Jerry was awesome. He was in my era more than Mort Neff. All these guys brought in the outdoors weekly. They all had different ways of doing it but they all were there TO do that for us. That's what I sat there for 30 minutes for each week for.


----------



## Jimbos

I'm surprised that for all of the years that I've around this site, that I've never seen the outdoor show "Discovering", which appears to be 90% U.P. related mentioned before. I was the shows on YouTube.


----------



## 98885

Looks like a great show. Is it only aired in the UP ? Buck Lavassuer had an outdoor show in the UP for years. Watched it every year while I was up on my deer hunts. Think hes retired now so maybe this guy replaced him and renamed the show.


----------



## Jimbos

I don't know much about him, but it looks like it could this guy taking over the show.
I've watched most of his past shows on YouTube and their usually decent.


----------



## 98885

Just googled it and doesn't say if he replaced Buck but said it's a UP based show that covers Wisconsin and the UP of Michigan. I'll have to check out some of the shows. I do know that Jenny Olson of Michigan out of doors teamed up with a fella from an outdoor show based out of the UP on a recent MOOD TV show on the ice and it was a great episode. Probably the same guy.


----------



## Jimbos

johnIV said:


> Just googled it and doesn't say if he replaced Buck but said it's a UP based show that covers Wisconsin and the UP of Michigan. I'll have to check out some of the shows. I do know that Jenny Olson of Michigan out of doors teamed up with a fella from an outdoor show based out of the UP on a recent MOOD TV show on the ice and it was a great episode. Probably the same guy.


Yup, that was him.


----------



## 98885

Figured so. Ya he's a good host with the same love and ambition to bring the outdoors to us like his predecessors did. Too bad us trolls can't view it weekly on televised channels


----------



## JBhunter45

johnIV said:


> Figured so. Ya he's a good host with the same love and ambition to bring the outdoors to us like his predecessors did. Too bad us trolls can't view it weekly on televised channels


The shows youtube channel
https://www.youtube.com/user/realoutdoorstvshow


----------



## UP Hunter

johnIV said:


> Looks like a great show. Is it only aired in the UP ? Buck Lavassuer had an outdoor show in the UP for years. Watched it every year while I was up on my deer hunts. Think hes retired now so maybe this guy replaced him and renamed the show.


Discovering was the name of Buck's show too.


----------

